# penn reels with accuplate conversion



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

i got a buddy selling a few reels and am wondering if there is any interest in them here. he hasd tried a few pages on facebook to sell them but nobody seems interested. if any interest ill get pics and prices from him and post here. thanks


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Price and model


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bigmouthbass said:


> if any interest ill get pics and prices from him and post here. thanks


Post them up !


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

it wont let me post a pic


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Price and model is cool with me .Most know what the conversion consist of . if your in mobile mode( you can't see the picture button) it won't let you. Gotta be in desktop mode or full. The you will have the option .


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

Its a penn 114hlw with a full tiburon accurate converson .....4/0 size reel. Buddy is asking $100 firm plus shipping unless you pick up in Ga.


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

What color? interested.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

bigmouthbass said:


> Its a penn 114hlw with a full tiburon accurate converson .....4/0 size reel. Buddy is asking $100 firm plus shipping unless you pick up in Ga.


114HLW is a WIDE 6/0 . . . 113HLW is a WIDE 4/0.

"Full Conversion" = Aftermarket frame, spool, sideplates, handle, rod clamp, possible internal mods, too (drag, gears, double-dog bridge, etc ), etc.

If it's clean, $100 is a great price.

Tight Lines !


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

bigmouthbass said:


> Its a penn 114hlw with a full tiburon accurate converson .....4/0 size reel. Buddy is asking $100 firm plus shipping unless you pick up in Ga.



If you can Email me a picture that would be great.

[email protected]


Dave .on the Tiburon website there was no 114hlw conversion available only the 113hlw so I'm assuming this is a 4/0. Op correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

IPNURWATER said:


> Dave .on the Tiburon website there was no 114hlw conversion available only the 113hlw so I'm assuming this is a 4/0. Op correct me if I'm wrong


TIBURON used to make a 114HLW frame, too. It was called a "P60W", not a "topless" frame . . . 

Although I found the link below, I'm not sure if they are currently available from TIBURON.

*http://www.tiburonfishingreels.com/product/P60W-Black*

Tight Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Why is Dizzy Dave arguing about What it Is? 

Shouldn't the buyer (I Peed In Daves Water) and seller (big mouth bass man) work it out...as well as pictures and details?

Soooooo, Unless Dave is going to Buy It... It's really None of his Damn Business !


----------



## bigmouthbass (Jun 27, 2010)

Sent email


----------



## PUHI (Feb 28, 2016)

Sent you an visitor message earlier today.


----------

